# Problema con un horno de microondas Panasonic  mod.NN-SD998S



## electromeca (Feb 25, 2014)

A la hora de encender se quema el fusible de alimentacion principal y eliminando el inverter prende creo que la falla esta en este, si tubieran el diagrama se los agradeceria ya que es nuevo para mi, siempre checo los de capacitor y transformador gracias. ...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 25, 2014)

¿este te servirá?  esta en la pagina 23 el diagrama del inverter, creo que el mismo que usa tu modelo,pero no estoy muy seguro, vos vas a tener que confirmarlo


----------



## elgriego (Feb 25, 2014)

Hola colega Electromeca,Que Bonito Un microondas con fuente conmutada!!!hno: Ya no saben que inventar.

Y yo que pense que el trafo venia para quedarse,eso si deben ser livianitos.

Habria que empezar por medir el estado de salud de q702 y q701.


Saludos


----------

